# Applications and Safeties



## Palm Tree Armada (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey guys- I'm smack in the middle of the senior application process, and realized that I don't have enough "safeties" on my list. I'm looking for a school where I can major in film production, but that doesn't necessarily mean "film school"- for example, Northwestern is my top choice as of now. I'm applying to:

Northwestern
NYU
USC
Emerson
Chapman
UC San Diego
UC Santa Cruz

My GPA is pretty solid, about a 3.6 unweighted at a really tough, elite private school. About 1/3 of the class will probably be heading off to Ivy leagues, Stanford, Cal, etc. My SATs are pretty good, but I'm still a little nervous. My guidance counselor has said Emerson and Chapman are basically safeties, but I know how competitive admission is for film at those places.  

Any suggestions? UC Santa Cruz is my only true safety at this point, and I'd feel much more comfortable with one or two more. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 28, 2006)

Yea! Let's get this topic going. They did them in the past, you know, seniors going into film talking about their school list, and acceptance stuff. 

Okay, safeties for you. Okay, know I don't know much about the schools I'm about to mention, but I know they are probably safeties for you, and they have film programs. Meets the criteria, I guess.

Purchase, SUNY
Pitzer College, CA

Other colleges that I've heard have good programs:

University of Miami
Florida State University

I don't really know. I too am applying to both NYU and Emerson, and really hope that I get into both. The more I look into Emerson, the better it sounds. I'm from the South, where there are no film programs (good ones, at least) and so moving next year is going to be a pretty big change. Here's my list.

NYU Tisch
Emerson College
USC
Chapman University

I guess I'll get in to at least one of those places. I've got a 4.8 GPA, ranked 7 of 348, I like my film submission, and I'm awaiting some new SAT scores. I'm worrying, though. It's like, wherever I get, I know they'll be some serious competition among students. I don't know if I'll thrive off of that or allow myself to be intimidated by it. The smart thing, I believe, would be to completely disregard the competition, and just make the films I am passionate about the best that I can. Can't lose that way, I don't think.

Anyway, sorry for rambling. ALL SENIORS APPLYING TO FILM SCHOOL, WHERE ARE YOU APPLYING???



Senior year sucks...


Tyler


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 28, 2006)

Let the games begin... and may all of you triumph.


----------



## JAS (Oct 29, 2006)

As of now I'm applying to 
     Emerson
     Wesleyan
     Pratt Institute
as my top choices

I have a 3.85 GPA and I'm ranked 10 out 0f 265 in my class.

And yes, this sucks royally, but for some reason I'm not stressing over it.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 29, 2006)

Jessica,

Just curious, but when did not stressing become a bad thing? I think I'm going to vomit. (Kidding)

Anyway, how come no NYU? 

Tyler


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2006)

Just so you guys know, you should never become overconfident based only on stats. College admissions is a silly, silly game and a completely unpredictable one. I know people who have been accepted to Tisch and rejected from Emerson. 

It's good that you're not stressing, but don't get cocky.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Oct 29, 2006)

1. I resent the fact that the schools make this whole big deal about how hard junior year is and how its the worst year ever when junior year was a breeze compared to senior year (1st semester anyway)

2. Thanks Night, I really like SUNY Purchase. Just what I was looking for. I had ruled it out because Albany isnt my kind of town, but its nice to have options. 

3. With that GPA you've got a pretty good shot at NYU if the film submission is good. Good luck. We seem to be applying to a lot of the same places, maybe I'll see you in September.


----------



## JAS (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think I meant not stressing was a bad thing...

and I am in no way cocky about this...when i said i wasn't stressing over this I meant it in more of a way that I'm surprised at myself.  I am quite aware how ridiculous it would be for me to get into any one of those schools, but I'm just kinda goin with the flow right now and whatever happens happens.  I would expect myself to be very anxious and nervous around now

And I was originally going to apply to NYU, yet decided against it as I don't really feel it is a place for me


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm applying to

Ithaca
Emerson
SUNY
Syracuse
SVA

Those are basically the ones with good or pretty good  film programs and then just good schools that I'm applying to:
Rutgers
Ramapo (already got in)
Muhlenburg


----------



## Director Drew (Oct 29, 2006)

USC
FSU
Iowa (Safety school)

Question about USC, when you're at the film school, how many film classes do you take? I heard you take quite a few, and I had also heard somewhere that you don't take Gen. Ed. classes, is that true? Also, if one is accepted into USC but not the film school would you be more likely to be accepted to the film school in the spring or later if you went to USC, and would it be worth it?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 29, 2006)

Harro.

From my understanding (and that is key), you do in fact take only general education classes (granted, a few film theory classes also) for your first two years, and then begin film production the last two.

Here are some reasons that I don't like USC, though I'm applying there.

1. The film supplement itself requires no creative submission except like this character sketch. They don't require a display of any real talent.

2. It's not in the best neighborhood. South Central LA isn't really an inspiring atmosphere. Okay, you can argue that though it's the ghetto, you are still minutes away from that glorious Hollywood sign. Eh.

And there are some more reasons. This aside, USC is probably, to my knowledge, the best to go to if you're dead set on film as a career. From what I've heard, you basically have a respectable job in the industry upon graduating. Money isn't that important if you are a serious artist, but... come on this is the twenty first century. Money has become a necessity. I'd hate to think after 4 years of college I end up doing a day job at a McDonalds, just to fund a non-existent film career.

All of this aside, I'm fairly confident that I won't be making much money out of college with a film BFA. Most who do that probably don't. But as is my philosophy, those daring, exciting careers and lifestyles are the kind that give you great stories to tell your grandchildren someday.

Inevitably, to answer your question, USC School of Cinema and Television, whichever way you get there, would be worth it in the long run, that is, if you're serious about film.

End of rambling.
Tyler


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2006)

University of Spoiled Children

Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 29, 2006)

Ha.

Nice.

Josh, how's Emerson? Spill the beans.

Tyler


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Oct 29, 2006)

Night-
I'm with you on USC. They also have this air of superiority there that I really don't like, plus its incredibly hard to get in (50 freshmen taken for production!)

From a L.A. perspective, the SC campus is basically paradise and theres definitely a campus feel. It's not really south-central so much as downtown, it's very close to the the fashion district. It's not the best neighborhood, but it's not quite Compton. You drive everywhere in LA anyway, so a 20 minute drive to almost everything in LA isnt that bad once you get used to it. 

SC definitely is a ticket into the industry, but I've heard some people who went there and weren't absolutely thrilled (too much technical work, not enough solid storytelling, etc.)


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 30, 2006)

> (too much technical work, not enough solid storytelling, etc.)



That says it all.

Tyler


----------



## robin_spears (Oct 31, 2006)

NYU
Emerson
UNCW
CA College of the Arts
Georgia Tech
UGA

NYU has been my number one since middle school, but I've recently looked more into Emerson. It seems like an interesting place.

Unfortunately, I'm sitting here at 10pm trying to get my media submission to burn to a DVD the day before Early Action is due. Fantastic.

And I agree.. Senior year is horrible!! I'm Full IB and definitely living off Starbucks and energy drinks. Woo.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 31, 2006)

If you, heaven forbid, end up going to UNCW, don't end up at SCREEN GEMS. They suck.

Nice to meet you. What's your media submission about?

Tyler


----------



## robin_spears (Oct 31, 2006)

it's ... weird.

I based it off some short story I wrote in 10th grade and basically had to reconfigure everything. go figure.

woman. shady past. cryptic voicemails in french (with subtitles). writing a letter with flashbacks of former felonies. dramatic exits. 

ugh, the more I see it, the less I enjoy it. But with it technically being due 3 minutes ago.. there's not much I can do.
Hopefully by recopying it onto a Mini DV, then uploading it to a different mac.. I will be able to burn it. we shall see. 

Time to write a 20-25 page lab report due in 7 hours. grand.


----------



## XeOn (Nov 1, 2006)

so im not a seinor yet BUT i would like to know some good collages Thanks


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 1, 2006)

Read above...

NYU Tisch
USC
Emerson
Chapman

Those are the best in my book, not necessarily in that order.

Tyler


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey guys- I'm smack in the middle of the senior application process, and realized that I don't have enough "safeties" on my list. I'm looking for a school where I can major in film production, but that doesn't necessarily mean "film school"- for example, Northwestern is my top choice as of now. I'm applying to:

Northwestern
NYU
USC
Emerson
Chapman
UC San Diego
UC Santa Cruz

My GPA is pretty solid, about a 3.6 unweighted at a really tough, elite private school. About 1/3 of the class will probably be heading off to Ivy leagues, Stanford, Cal, etc. My SATs are pretty good, but I'm still a little nervous. My guidance counselor has said Emerson and Chapman are basically safeties, but I know how competitive admission is for film at those places.  

Any suggestions? UC Santa Cruz is my only true safety at this point, and I'd feel much more comfortable with one or two more. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 1, 2006)

What's your submission about?

Yay for film school...

Tyler


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you get a 1206? I mean, they score in 10 point intervals.

Anyway, you seem relieved.

Good luck!

Tyler


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 2, 2006)

I think he got the 1206 number by figuring out the ratio, but the real way to score it using the old scale would be to subtract your writing score from 1810. So if your scores we 600 Reading, 600 Math and 610 writing, you'd have a 1200.

Also- your movie sounds cool.


----------

